# Where are they now? Travis Best



## Krstic All-Star

Ever wonder what Travis Best has been up to since he last played in the NBA during the 2004-05 season?

Well, he was cut by his Euroleague team Prokom Trefl Sopot on November 10th, despite having averaged 9.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg and 2 apg in three games with the team this season, including a 20 point burst at Zalgiris. http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?pcode=KVL

Before signing with Prokom, he played for BC Unics Kazan and Virtus Bologna. 

For BC Unics Kazan Best averaged 11.5 ppg, to go along with 2.5 rpg and 3.2 apg in a little over 27 minutes per in ULEB Cup play, including two games against Virtus Roma with slightly better numbers. 

For Virtus Bologna last season, Best averaged 14.1 ppg 2.7 rpg and 4.3 apg in 25.9 mpg in Eurocup competition, twice scoring 24 points, against DTL EKA AEL and Türk Telekom.

So where is he now? Prokom wanted more consistency at the point spot, and signed Mustafa Shakur the next day, who'll join Dajuan Wagner as remaining American members of the team. 

Considering that Best has said that he has no plans to retire any time soon, it is likely that he'll latch on with another team soon - probably in Europe again. It doesn't look like he'll be back in the NBA.


----------



## HB

I remember his stint with the Nets. He was probably the only bench player that showed up in that Miami series. He had his moments. Its kinda weird he never made it back to the NBA


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The fact that he's still a 5'11 shoot-first guard hurts him, even though he's been an above-average backup point.


----------



## Pacersthebest

I saw him play last season against Amsterdam for the ULEB cup. He wasn't one of the better players that game. So I think he ain't good enough for the NBA anymore.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ How was his defense?


----------



## Knick Killer

Michael Jordan owes his 6th championship ring to Travis Best.


----------



## Reignman

> Michael Jordan owes his 6th championship ring to Travis Best.


Why?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I miss the little guy....


----------



## Knick Killer

Reignman said:


> Why?


Because in the Eastern Finals that year they played the Pacers and it went to the 7th game. The Pacers had a decent lead but then Travis Best tried to do it all on his own and of course the Bulls capitalized and won the game, the series and eventually the Championship.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I remember how Best would hardly ever pass. But I also remember his sweet Game Five 3Ball to kills the Bucks.


----------



## R-Star

I remember when we split the season trying him and Rose at the point. I had Best on my fantasy league team and he played pretty good that year. I think he could still be a servicable backup playing limited minutes. At worst he could be a teams 3rd pg and sit on the IR until hes needed.


----------

